# Good Bye



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

I am shocked by the behavior and the offensive remarks of some of the forumists, and more astonished as I realized that they are not penalized for that. I think Rod Corkin should have been banned for his outrageous words, and in particular for those that have been erased.

Consequently, I have decided to quit the forum.

Good bye.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Great shame but if you must go, best regards.

I find this forum pretty well-mannered and constructive. I visit very few sites but I'll bet there are worse. Arguments are bound to break out occasionally and hopefully the moderators can defuse a situation before it gets out of hand.

So why not let things cool off a bit as they surely will? It isn't a bad place at all to talk about classical music.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Dommage que tu nous quittes. 

Cependant, je trouve malheureux qu'une simple petite animosité t'incite à partir.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

> The culprit will soon get fed up and leave. So why not let things cool off a bit as they surely will? It isn't a bad place at all to talk about classical music.


Ditto.Take a break...I hope to see you back soon.


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

There are only a small number of idiotic and rude individuals on the forum. The majority of this forum is great, and you've made many freinds. I understand how upset you must feel, but I sincerely hope you can come back once you're ready


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Daffodylls, you're not alone in feeling like this. We see it on other forums (fora?), and the response comes: why should the good guys quit?
I'd invite you to continue to post your polite offerings, set an example to the less well-mannered persons, and otherwise ignore them. 
A good site like this needs its good people. If you've decided, that's your business, but I still hope to read your posts in future.
Best wishes.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

In the respect and wish of Daffodyllis' comeback all off-topic replies will be moved or even deleted.


----------

